# Smith Machine Vs Barbell/Bench press



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Im far from a bodybuilder, just recently started to take an interest in my physical condition and i've been wondering the above.

At the gym, a few of the big guys who have obviously been training for years, tend to bench press with a free weight and dont use the smith machine. However, my programme incorporates a bench press routine on the Smith Machine.

Whats the pro's and cons of each method?


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

I've not been training that long, but have heard performing bench press on Smith machines over a long period of time can cause damage to tendons and joints in the shoulder. This is due to the lack of movement available on a Smith machine. However, with free weights... well, they're more 'free' if you get me?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

The only pro to using a smith is you don't need a spotter. Other than that it is all cons, if there are plenty of people in your gym then you shouldn't not be able to get a spotter.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I think it's really funny that there is a kind of snobbery concerning Smith Machines....real bodybuilders don't use them kind of cr*p. Well I've seen quite a few top level and pro bodybuilders use them on a regular basis as well as the free bar. Obviously with the free weights when benching the stabilisers are utilised to a much greater extent with this not being the case on the fixed plain of the SM, But the fixed plain too has it's advatages, it can help to train around injuries that would otherwise possibly worsen when using the free bar.

We use out SM for incline/flat/decline bench - close & wide. Shoulder press, Markus Ruhl Press, upright rows, various types of lunges, face pulls, glute raises!!!!!!

I would not give someone a free bench press in their initial training program and certainly not if they are beginners. It is a very technical lift and most injuries/niggles occur in the gym come from sh*t form.

As one the the BIG 3 free bench with superb form is excellent but there are times when alternatives are needed and more appropriate.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I think it's really funny that there is a kind of snobbery concerning Smith Machines....real bodybuilders don't use them kind of cr*p. Well I've seen quite a few top level and pro bodybuilders use them on a regular basis as well as the free bar. Obviously with the free weights when benching the stabilisers are utilised to a much greater extent with this not being the case on the fixed plain of the SM, But the fixed plain too has it's advatages, it can help to train around injuries that would otherwise possibly worsen when using the free bar.
> 
> We use out SM for incline/flat/decline bench - close & wide. Shoulder press, Markus Ruhl Press, upright rows, various types of lunges, face pulls, glute raises!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Very good post:thumbup1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I must admit, I wish I had not used the smith machine... I recently went from smith machine to free weights and could only lift half of what I lifted on smiths, you dont have to stabalize the smith machine, just push like a mofo! - just my experience btw and opinions which are generally wrong


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I think it's really funny that there is a kind of snobbery concerning Smith Machines....real bodybuilders don't use them kind of cr*p. Well I've seen quite a few top level and pro bodybuilders use them on a regular basis as well as the free bar. Obviously with the free weights when benching the stabilisers are utilised to a much greater extent with this not being the case on the fixed plain of the SM, But the fixed plain too has it's advatages, it can help to train around injuries that would otherwise possibly worsen when using the free bar.
> 
> We use out SM for incline/flat/decline bench - close & wide. Shoulder press, Markus Ruhl Press, upright rows, various types of lunges, face pulls, glute raises!!!!!!
> 
> ...


What about the limited range of motion?

If there is a problem with form then don't lift as much?

You can't learn good form on a smith as its not the same???


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

problem with the Smith is that you can kind of ratchet up the weight by writhing your body which although you may get the bar up you can do yourself a fair amount of damage as I can testify from doing just this years ago with smith shoulder press. For this reason you need to be disciplined when using the smith and actually go for slightly less weight and get your form bang on. Aside from this what what Elfintan says is bang on!!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Doesnt it not work a certain muscle though that you would use if using free weights? I had great difficulty keeping a BB not wobbling doing it, I am doing working sets of 60k/70k now, were are with smith I was going 80k, my PB free weights is 90k were as smith was 110k - I know I have only been training again the past 3 weeks properly but still. I think smith does have its place but I must admit I feel more when doing free weights!


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes the free weight needs more more stabilising incorporating different muscle fibers and needs a higher level of concentration and form. Constant use of the Smith will create like a groove of strength a more targeted area which can yield heavier lifts, this targeted area can be useful to bring up specific areas of your muscles as stated the Smith definitely has its uses. I can now lift more on the free weight as I have been lifting for 20 years and now use the smith just for specific lifts as I also find it hard on my wrists.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Its great for calf raises as well


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

personally ive used both barbell, dumbell and smith since i started training a few years ago. i prefer smith over all the rest simply as i can really focus my chest on this press movement. i dont understand the whole "real" bodybuilders dont use a smith thing. if your a powerlifter fair enough use free weight as this is what you will be using in competition. but if you want to focus on chest then i find smith much better than both barbell and dumbell. sure you can press more on smith. so what? its not about how much you lift its about how you life it


----------



## cubby (Nov 5, 2008)

Ive recently converted from the smith machine to using free weights for bench press/ inclines and feel alot better as free weights consist of alot more technique,

maybe if you use it for inclines as i feel they are harder then use try incorporating the free weights for the standard bench press,

I'm just a begginner too so just a suggestion,


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

the muscles cant tell if stress is from dumbell,bar or machine! as long as thenexercise is through full range and intense enough to warrant a physiological adaptation you will improve,get bigger stronger-i prefer compounds and bodyweight stuff as ligaments/tendons have to work to stabilise joint through movements,but thats choice--on shoulder press i use a machine 90k for 8 and its hard shoulders growing big time,without any soreness--each to their own as long as the right effort is put in


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Personally when i ever use the smith machine i do the whole 3/4 rep thing, keeping the target muscles stressed

I find when i use the smith as someone has said you can sort of squirm the bar up (hard to explain lol, im sure someone understands  )

However, I use the smith for incline and shoulder press every other week, the rest of the time i stick to free weights


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> I must admit, I wish I had not used the smith machine... I recently went from smith machine to free weights and could only lift half of what I lifted on smiths, you dont have to stabalize the smith machine, just push like a mofo! - just my experience btw and opinions which are generally wrong


I can do quite a bit more on the smith too, for military press I can do 130x6 whereas with freeweights I can only manage 115kg


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

check this thread out....i think its a very similar thread to this and might answer some of your question!!!!!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/43627-smith-shoulder-clunking.html


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I only started weight training about 11 months ago and was very nervous about using the free weights initially which massively effected the weight i was benching. I used the smith machine at first til i got my strength up then moved onto the normal bench and now the decline too.

Once you get the technique the free weights feel much better on the bench, as has already been said on the smith you can lift a lot more but it does feel like you're just using your brute force and it might be easier to over exert yourself.

All this is obviously said from a newbie point of view and i only use the smith for benching, and i'm now probably gonna get torn to shreds!!!


----------

